# limp arm



## ammiebabes1920 (Mar 4, 2011)

sorry me again

i had our little girl on the 25th when we brought her home my mum noticed that she never moved her left arm always her right one, anyway we thought this may just be from labour and she would start moving it, but still to today she will move her hand but the rest of her arm if you lift it it will flop straight down doesnt matter how many times you do it but if you do the same with her other arm she tenses it up, also 2nd question her right arm pit we noticed today is very sore and seems to be leaking a little yellow fluid now and then we have cleaned it and made sure its dryand put some cream on there to see if that helps its weird i have never seen either of these 2 things before, could her arm be hurt in some way from labour as i had to have forceps etc maybe she had her arm in a funny position ?? our midwife will be here again on monday and i will ask her but im getting worried now and would like some advice :s


----------



## ammiebabes1920 (Mar 4, 2011)

also forgot to say if you touch her left arm, rub it in any way it doesnt bother her as i have tried massaging her arm to see if it helps and its not bothering her


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, 

You need to take her to a and e as soon as possible. There it sounds like she has an injury from delivery that has been missed, and mayhave a fractured cclavicle. It's concerning me about the yellow fluid also, and without seeing it, I can't say what that is. She needs seeing soon though, as if it's fractured, it may have started to heal in the wrong way with it being left, 

Please let me know how you get on, 

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, have you been to the hospital yet Hun? If not I really would urge you to go, as she needs to be seen, if not treated, and its either a fracture that has not healed correctly, or a brachial plexus injury, there could be long term effects. Your midwife tomorrow would not be able to do anything, just refer you to the hospital,


Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## ammiebabes1920 (Mar 4, 2011)

omg i have only just got on the internet today and seen this my laptops been playing up i feel terrible now not seeing this earlier could of got her seen to today, i will be taking her first thing in the morning to get this sorted thanks so much for the advice. 

a very worried mummy


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, 

If it's possible to take her now, it might be better hun, 

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

If you can't go now, try not to move her arm too much, it needs to be kept straight down by her side, and don't bend it in if you are swaddling her, and it needs to be straight, and just move it gently if you are changing her clothing, x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

How have you got on? Have been thinking of you x


----------



## ammiebabes1920 (Mar 4, 2011)

really sorry not been on to let you knowhow things went we got her seen yesterday and they think it may of got slightly injured during labour she has a slight lump on her collar bone, they said it looks like it is healing itself well and will check her again at 6 weeks, but the little madam started moving it there and then couldnt believe it and she has gradually moved it more and more today to, fingers crossed it carrys on the way its going thanks for the help


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

That's good, glad you got sorted. At least you know she has the follow up appointment to double check its healed. It's a shame it was missed in hospital,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

